# Minhas ferias no Brasil 2019 - Parte 2, Rio de Janeiro



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

oi gentchyyyyy linda maravilhosa do forum ... 



aqui a segunda parte do thread minhas ferias .. 


continuando com o RIO DE JANEIRO ... que continua lindo ... 

espero que gostem das fotos ..

com vcs a parte 2 = 























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































fim da segunda parte ....


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

O Rio é lindíssimo..

Obrigado galera, por belas imagens..

valeu.!!

.


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

lindo mesmo ...


----------



## Caaastelli (Nov 15, 2007)

Parabéns pelas fotos! Delícia de viagem.


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

foi um delicia ...


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

___


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

O que parecia impossível aconteceu: a parte II da visita ao Rio está ainda muito mais linda do que a primeira.

Aliás, não somente mais linda, como também muito *mais podre de chique!*


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

raul lopes said:


>




Você esteve super pertinho da minha casa. Na verdade, passou em frente a ela! :lol::lol::lol: Aliás, pelo ângulo da fotografia do Pão de Açúcar, suponho que estivesse mais ou menos na altura do meu prédio! :lol::lol:


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

raul lopes said:


>


Ainda não conheço a passarela vista na sua fotografia, acredita? hno:hno:


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

raul lopes said:


>




Top, top, top, top!

Nada mais chique do que tomar um drink no bar anexo ao Cipriani, no Copa.


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Raul, o que você achou do hotel Janeiro?


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

Ótimas fotos.

Gostei que visitaram o Museu Histórico Nacional. O melhor museu do Rio! Merece muito mais visitantes.


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Osmar Carioca said:


> Raul, o que você achou do hotel Janeiro?




oi amigo ... o hotel janeiro é maravilhoso ... ficamos nas suites principais de frente pro mar que sao as maiores .. luxooo muito estiloso super design... o cafe da manha é espetacular , e o bar e a piscina na cobertura ...sensacionais .. a vista nem se fala né ... o atendimento maravilhoso ... um hotel TOP .. com a cara do rio de janeiro ... bem leblon mesmo .. chique .


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Leo10Rio said:


> Ótimas fotos.
> 
> Gostei que visitaram o Museu Histórico Nacional. O melhor museu do Rio! Merece muito mais visitantes.



tbm acho o museu espetacular... muito lindo ... o rio de janeiro deveria urgentemente criar um roteiro cultural turistico ... o centro tem joias imensas preciosas ... muita coisa linda pra se visitar ...


so achei o centro da cidade muito mal tratado que pena .. tudo largado ...muito lixo ... as calçadas com pedras portuguesas sao simbolo do rio e precisam de manutençao urgente...


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Marcelo Cripetta, meu querido. Com Paes, não era assim.

Entrou esse projeto de prefeito, ficou assim.

Em 2021 volte, que a coisa muda. Tenhamos fé que a cidade não vá cometer esse despautério consigo mesma 2x.

E existem vários roteiros culturais turísticos pelo Centro da cidade, inclusive com guia, etc.


----------

